# Walnut Oval



## Wildthings (Aug 1, 2015)

@Allen Tomaszek As promised here's the finished project for the walnut bought from this thread

Walnut 4/4 or 5/4

Of course I covered most of it with dirt!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 1, 2015)

Very nice! The dirt adds to the overall appeal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

excellent job on this Barry, very life like and realistic setting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

That's gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm gonna send you my bobcat one of these days to do a full body mount. Gary


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I'm gonna send you my bobcat one of these days to do a full body mount. Gary


@HomeBody
Like these short haired Texas Cats

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow! That's a beauty. Gary


----------

